# Whistler Info



## Bill4728

Here is a copy of a part of the resort spotlight on a Whistler resort. Nothing about resort everything about Whistler.



> Originally Posted by Timeshare Beat
> Just an hour and a half from the lovely port city of Vancouver in British Columbia, Canada, and 218 miles north of Seattle, a small town is nestled in the majestic Coastal Range of mountains. In terms of size it isn't much, with a permanent population of only about 8,000 people. It has cobblestoned streets, a very European look and feel, and no cars are allowed in the pedestrian village.
> 
> But in this little town you will find some 120 plus restaurants, from McDonald's to haute cuisine; the latest releases in the movie theater; trendy upscale boutiques by the dozens; art galleries; Native American arts and crafts; live entertainment everywhere; and more bars and clubs than you can do in a week of partying.
> 
> Whistler is the town, an Intrawest-owned and built ski resort that is rated No. 1 in North America by SKI readers more often than not. And it doesn't slow down in the summer, either.
> 
> Whatever your favorite outdoor pursuits are you can find them here: golfing, tennis, fishing, hiking, whitewater rafting, and even glacier skiing (on the Horstman Glacier, during the summer months). Not into the sports scene that much? Well, the town buzzes with festivals and street entertainment all summer long; just plop yourself down at one of the many open-air cafes and enjoy yourself.
> 
> Whistler is located 2000 feet above sea level in a valley that runs roughly north-south. With 7,000 acres of terrain to play on, it has five lakes, all of which have parks, sandy beaches and picnic facilities. Try swimming, canoeing, windsurfing, kayaking, sailing and other water sports in any of them.
> 
> Are you a fishing aficionado? Lakes are generally fished April though mid-October, and rivers and creeks all year around. To the south are five major ocean-run rivers and two rivers to the north that hold wild and hatchery salmon. The height of the salmon runs are between late August and late October. Fly-in fishing to remote locations by knowledgeable local operators is very popular for locals and tourists alike.
> 
> But if you are thinking about skiing season, think Whistler-Blackcomb, the dual mountain system that hugs little Whistler to its heart. Ski country here includes twelve magnificent bowls, three glaciers and more than 200 marked trails - steep powder chutes, mogul fields, secluded tree skiing and groomed-to-perfection cruising runs.
> 
> Or you can opt for cross country skiing under sunny or starry skies; enjoy a spectacular ride on Whistler Mountain's fully enclosed gondola or on one of Blackcomb's express quad chairs for a day of mountaintop sightseeing; try paragliding, snowmobiling, or snowboarding.
> 
> Or you can just curl up by your fireplace with a good book and a glass of fine wine, and watch the snow fall outside your windows.


----------



## Neesie

Great article.  We took two teenagers there in the Summer of 2000 and had a blast.  Horseback riding, hiking in several nearby provencial parks, fishing and even toured an abandoned mine in Brittania Beach.  I came back with the best photos ever, some of which I still use as screen savers.

One of the nicest thing about this pedestrian village is that we were never afraid to let the kids wander without us.  They enjoyed using their Canadian money to stop and get an ice-cream cone or play games at one of the many internet cafes.  We have some very special memories of Whistler.  You don't have to be a skiier to enjoy it!


----------



## itradehilton

*Whistler*

We just returned from a stay at the club Intrawest in whistler for easter week. The village was great and having the free bus service from the resort to the village was convenient. I think this was my most relaxing vacation ever. erverone in Whistler was so relaxed and helpful


----------



## Bill4728

itradehilton said:


> We just returned from a stay at the club Intrawest in whistler for easter week. The village was great and having the free bus service from the resort to the village was convenient. I think this was my most relaxing vacation ever. erverone in Whistler was so relaxed and helpful



Not to say that the free villiage bus service isn't nice, but we love the walk between the upper village and the main village (about 10 minutes). The only time we use the free bus service is when we want to ski from the main village gondolas and not start skiing from the upper village lifts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Bill4728 said:


> Not to say that the free villiage bus service isn't nice, but we love the walk between the upper village and the main village (about 10 minutes). The only time we use the free bus service is when we want to ski from the main village gondolas and not start skiing from the upper village lifts.



We often stay in the Benchlands, and the free bus service from the condos in that area is nice.  It's an easy walk to the Upper Village if you don't have ski gear, but with boots, poles, and boards the bus is quite convenient.


----------

